# Whites tree frog with sparganosis



## froggosndoggos (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi there, does anyone have any experience with whites tree frogs/dumpy tree frogs contracting parasitic worms (sparganosis) that implant themselves in the muscles of the frog. I'm very confident that this is what my frog is experiencing and I've done all the research I can and haven't found much on the outcome/ treatment of this in pet frogs. I have made a vet appointment for 4 days from now (absolute earliest I could get) with a vet clinic over 2 hours away and the only vet I could find that is willing to treat amphibians has never seen a tree frog in their career so I'm not even very confident that seeing this vet will help much. I have 2 frogs that have been housed together over 3 years now, I've gone and separated them both and quarantined them, does anyone know what the odds are that the other frog will have the parasite too? any help is appreciated. I don't want her to suffer and if there is no cure for this parasite am wondering if euthanasia is the most humane option rather than having her flesh/muscle eaten from the inside out.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Are you in the UK?


----------



## froggosndoggos (Aug 30, 2019)

No I live in canada actually, just sent messages to any and all forums where people might have an idea on how I can help my frog


----------



## froggosndoggos (Aug 30, 2019)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Are you in the UK?


Canada actually


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

There's a user on here AaronCap from the USA who might be able to help.


----------



## Colin Farndell (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello, I have not had this problem but from experience frogs housed together for long periods will all carry the same parasites so you should treat both of your frogs.

From a bit of googling it appears that Sparganosis can be treated using Praziquantel.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparganosis

Praziquantel (PZQ) are sold under the brand names Biltricide and Droncit among others

Amphibian Diseases: Parasites

Here in the UK we can buy Droncit in liquid form as Droncit spot on

https://www.animeddirect.co.uk/droncit-spot-on-cat-wormer-4-pack.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0Z6Wxd-r5AIVBJ3VCh3kdA0XEAkYAyABEgIrMfD_BwE

I have not looked at how to go about reducing the dosage to make it frog safe and would recommend you consulting your VET regarding this. Hopefully these links may help.


----------



## froggosndoggos (Aug 30, 2019)

Colin Farndell said:


> Hello, I have not had this problem but from experience frogs housed together for long periods will all carry the same parasites so you should treat both of your frogs.
> 
> From a bit of googling it appears that Sparganosis can be treated using Praziquantel.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for the help!


----------

